# THERA BAND GREY VS THERA BAND GOLD?



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Witch is better? I'm a bit uncertain witch to buy, both sets I have to choose from are double tapered thera bands.


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you mean thera silver?


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, they are described as grey/silver.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Golds are approx .030" thick and Silvers are around .020" thick. If you want power then go for the Gold.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll probably go for the gold ones.


----------

